# MAME Anyone??



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there a version of this for the xbox 360
I know there is one for the old xbox but I dont have one...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

??
http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/threads/357508-MAME-0-72-Release-2-for-Xbox-360


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks
Has anyone on here actually installed it?
Dont fancy causing damage to my unit


----------

